
Why sysadmins hate you  - ohjeez
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/361516/9-reasons-sys-admins-hate-you
======
bifrost
This is actually fairly accurate.

The reason you hire a systems administration professional is because you want
their services. Those services include advice, task prioritization, debuggings
skills and hopefully grace under pressure. When you IGNORE the advice your
admin gives you, you are not working as a team, you are being a jerk and
disrespectful.

Testing code on production is hillariously bad but I see people do it all the
time and I shake my head when they get burnt and get all upset. People are not
infallable, thats why you test, and when you don't test at all you're playing
with fire (downtime).

